# Wie geht's?



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos.

¿Podrían por favor explicarme detalladamente de donde viene esta expresión?
Particularmente no entiendo por qué se usa el verbo gehen + dativo con un sujeto impersonal para preguntar a alguien ¿cómo estás?. ¿Por qué no puede ser "Wie geht es dich?"

Muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

¡Hola! 

La traducción de "Wie geht's" en el diccionario Pons es: ¿Cómo te va? 
Y "te" también es en dativo (objeto indirecto).
Parece ser lo mismo.


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> La traducción de "Wie geht's" en el diccionario Pons es: ¿Cómo te va?
> Y "te" también es en dativo (objeto indirecto).
> Parece ser lo mismo.


Muchísimas gracias por contestar.

Entiendo perfectamente lo que significa la expresión y la he usado mil veces. Preguntaba simplemente por una explicación gramatical de la expresion y cuál es su estructura. Entiendo que pueda ser "Es geht + Dativo". Entiendo que sea igual que expresiones tipo a "Es gibt" el problema para un hispanohablante es que pueden ser difíciles de asimilar. Esperaba si alguien por favor puede dar alguna explicación gramatical más profunda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> Entiendo perfectamente lo que significa la expresión y la he usado mil veces.


Lo que quería decir es que hay una analogía con el uso en el español.
¿Cómo *te* va? Wie geht es *Dir*?



> En casi todos los idiomas, los verbos impersonales son aquellos que sólo se conjugan en tercera persona del singular.
> 
> El pronombre personal "es"
> El alemán con verbos impersonales tienen como sujeto el pronombre personal "es" (pronombre de la tercera persona neutro).
> 
> El pronombre "es" significa habitualmente "ello", pero con los verbos impersonales *no tiene ningún significado*, solo una función gramatical de sujeto.
> Fuente: Los Verbos Impersonales y el Pronombre alemán "es"





davlar said:


> Entiendo que sea igual que expresiones tipo a "Es gibt"


Para mí no es igual.
Hay verbos que en el uso impersonal requieren el acusativo y hay verbos que requieren el dativo.
Ejemplos: 
Expresiones impersonales con acusativo:
ärgern: es ärgert *mich*
beunruhigen: es beunruhigt *mich*
freuen: es freut *mich*

Expresiones impersonales con dativo:
gefallen: es gefällt *mir*
gut gehen (antes gutgehen): es geht *mir* gut
Freude machen: es macht *mir* Freude


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> Lo que quería decir es que hay una analogía con el uso en el español.
> ¿Cómo *te* va? Wie geht es *Dir*?
> 
> 
> Para mí no es igual.
> Hay verbos que en el uso impersonal requieren el acusativo y hay verbos que requieren el dativo.
> Ejemplos:
> Expresiones impersonales con acusativo:
> ärgern: es ärgert *mich*
> beunruhigen: es beunruhigt *mich*
> freuen: es freut *mich*
> 
> Expresiones impersonales con dativo:
> gefallen: es gefällt *mir*
> gut gehen (antes gutgehen): es geht *mir* gut
> Freude machen: es macht *mir* Freude


Gracias por tu aportación.
No entiendo muy bien porque pones que para ti no es igual que "es gibt" que entiendo que va con acusativo. Podrías aclarar un poco ese punto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> Entiendo que pueda ser "Es geht + Dativo". Entiendo que sea igual que expresiones tipo a "Es gibt"


No es igual porque, como bien dices en tu última aportación, "es gibt" exige el acusativo y "gut gehen" el dativo.


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> No es igual porque, como bien dices en tu última aportación, "es gibt" exige el acusativo y "gut gehen" el dativo.


Muchas gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Pongamos los ejemplos en tercera persona para mostrar cómo funcionan esos verbos tanto en español como en alemán:

ES: ¿Cómo *le* va (a usted), señor Davlar?
DE: Wie geht es *Ihnen*, Herr Davlar?​
Tanto _ir_ como _gehen_ son verbos intransitivos y, por lo tanto, requieren complementos indirectos (dativos).

ES: ¿Hay Dios o no hay Dios? Si *lo* hay ¿dónde está? Si no *lo* hay ¿quién hizo este mundo? (*)
DE: Gibt es Gott oder gibt es Gott nicht? Wenn es *ihn* gibt, wo ist er? Wenn es *ihn* nicht gibt, wer hat diese Welt erschaffen?​
Tanto _hay_ (_haber_) como _es gibt_ (_es geben = haber_) son verbos transitivos y, por lo tanto, requieren complementos directos (acusativos).

Como ves, en este caso no hay diferenca ni significativa ni sintáctica entre el español y el alemán.


(*) (_Tristán o El pesimismo_, Armando Palacio Valdés, Library of Alexandria, 1922)

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por su aclaración.
Saludos,


----------

